# A/C REMOVALE ?



## referee (Aug 12, 2004)

can i remove the a/c comp for better perforfance in my race care and is there any one making a dummie pulley to put in its place? by the way its an S4


_Modified by referee at 3:14 PM 3-22-2010_


----------



## referee (Aug 12, 2004)

anyone know


----------



## referee (Aug 12, 2004)

ttt


----------



## referee (Aug 12, 2004)

ttt


----------

